# Any advice before I drywall



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am almost done framing my basement HT out and I am in the process of getting some bids on getting the drywall done. I was going to do it myself but I am actually getting tired of swinging the hammer :dumbcrazy:! My question is does anyone have any recommendations on some accoustical treatment pre-drywall? My walls are Superior walls (precast concrete) that already have R13 insulation as part of their build. On top of that I put in some R 13 bat insulation. Anything else I should do that would help my "skeleton" before I/or a contractor sheet rock?

thanks,

Rob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not really - that's a good core. Make sure when they drywall that they seal up all the boxes tight.

Bryan


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

One thing (of many things!) I wished I had done before hanging the drywall in my basement media room was to soundproof the HVAC ducts in the ceiling. (I have a drywall ceiling so I can't get to the ducts without tearing it down.) I would have used some type of mass loaded vinyl to help stop sound transmission along the duct.

Here is an example of what I mean: http://www.soundproofing.org/infopages/flooring.htm

I would hang some of this with staples under the duct for the length of the joist space the duct is in to "seal it up". Kind of like capping the "u" shape the joists make. You could also use some of this in your cold air return wall space.

You also might consider using RC-1 channeling under your drywall to reduce sound transmission from the drywall to your wall studs. 

More information can be found here: http://www.soundisolationcompany.com/sound-isolation-channels.php

-Bill M.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish I would have doubled the drywall (and Green Glue) on the ceiling in the rec rm. You will wish you had the first time you sit down with your favorite beverage ,pizza and dvd and they say "could you turn that down"


----------

